# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo, samen staan we sterker

## Bartluijten

Ik ben Bart Luijten, 31 jaar oud en verzorg al bijna 8 jaar de afregelingen voor het CI-team in Nijmegen incl. technische begeleiding rondom CI-onderzoek.
Door mijn passie voor techniek in combinatie met gezondheidszorg ben ik in het UMCN terecht gekomen.
Ik ben mijn website www.mijnklachtenassistent.nl begonnen omdat ik van mening ben dat er erg veel kennis aanwezig is, maar dat het erg lastig is om een overzicht te krijgen/houden. 

Dit privéinitiatief is kort samen te vatten als een interactieve diagnosetool waar we persoonlijk invloed op kunnen uitoefenen. Dit houdt in dat zowel de maatschappij als de specialist invloed kan uitoefenen op het resultaat door gestructureerd informatie over zijn of haar ziektebeeld te melden. Dit wordt dan zorgvuldig meegewogen in het eindresultaat.

Onder andere een onnodig lange zoektocht naar oplossingen binnen mijn familie en mijn technische achtergrond i.c.m. gezondheidzorg, drijft mij in de zoektocht naar een efficiëntere manier van het samenbrengen van onze kennis . 
In praktijk zie ik dat door de werkdruk in de gezondheidzorg, het voor een zorgverlener/arts haast onmogelijk is om zich te verdiepen in alle kennis op het internet met als gevolg dat het vaak niet gebeurt. 

*Voorbeeld:*
Wanneer we met z'n allen willen dat een specialist ook gebruik gaat maken van onze kennis zullen we onze kennis ook op een andere manier moeten gaan delen. Een arts heeft een consult van ongeveer 10min. waarin hij zijn diagnose gesteld moet hebben. Een arts heeft helaas geen tijd om dagenlang te zoeken naar alternatieve behandelingen bij een mogelijke afwijkende aandoening, welke misschien voor jou beter zouden zijn geweest. Dit kan zelfs het verschil opleveren tussen snel herstellen met de nieuwste behandeling of overlijden bij een verkeerde behandelingen. Deze situatie komt helaas bij bijv. kankeraandoening maar al te vaak voor.

Naar mijn idee zullen forums altijd blijven bestaan, maar dit is geen geschikt medium om bijvoorbeeld snelle, verantwoorde kennis op te doen over een bepaalde behandeling.
Ik ben nu ook op zoek naar een evt. samenwerking. Dit houdt in dat ik bijv. een forum over een betreffend onderwerp (bijv. ADHD) backlink, zodat de zoekende hier extra informatie kan gaan vinden. Deze zal dan zichtbaar worden nadat de zoekende een passend ziektebeeld heeft gevonden bij zijn gezondheidsklachten.

Voorbeeld van backlink naar forum: www.mijnklachtenassistent.nl/ADHD-forumbacklink

Ik heb op dit moment een samenwerking opgezet met een 7-tal forums en websites. Met trots wil ik melden dat www.diagnose-kanker.nl de grootste samenwerkende site is van dit moment.

Overige sites zijn:
- www.leefbewust.nl
- www.kopzorgen.studeoleo.nl
- www.haarweb.nl
- www.pijnstiller.hulpforum.nl
- www.cochleairimplants.yourbb.nl
- www.forum.ziektevanpfeiffer.nl

Ik sta altijd open voor ideeën en suggesties.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Bart Luijten
Oprichter Mijnklachtenassistent

----------

